# beseler 23c lens



## jcraig (Oct 7, 2012)

I have not seen a dark room in about 28 yrs . I'm putting together one and starting over. I found a beseler 23c but I need a lens. I will be shooting 2-1/4 and 35mm. if I go with a 80mm. lens will that be ok for both . or any suggestions will be appreiated.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes. For 6x6 80mm is fine, though with 35mm you have to rise the enlarger further than what is comfortable.

Best bet is to get a 50mm lens from ebay. They're cheap. Like, $10 cheap.


----------



## jcraig (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks, I will eventually get both. do you have any idea what 80mm will cost me.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 7, 2012)

basic 50mm Rodagons, EL Nikors go for about $30 on ebay buy it now. Vivitars and older Schneiders gof for about 10-20. Oddballs can be found for less than $10

In 80mm length the Rodagons and Nikors are selling for about $60.

This is a very interesting soviet lens:

Lens JANPOL COLOR 5,6/80MM. s/n 04298 | eBay

Looks like it has a built-in variable filter. Could be neat for b/w on variable paper. Turns out they aren't terribly rare, might pick one up myself for macro.


----------



## jcraig (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't know why they call you unpopular you've been down right helpfull. Thank you


----------



## unpopular (Oct 7, 2012)

Let me know if you pick up an Janpol.


----------

